# Leiurus-tyranid super heavy



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

For one reason for another, I've always been a fan of scorpions, *whistles will trying to hide a WIP Brass scorpion and tomb scorpion*. Anyways, I had one of those wood board models of a scorpion and said why not, so here is the start of a tyranid super-heavy.

Here is the base, that I'm starting off with









Here's two shot of the head. I still need to scrape of the mold lines, and actually get some green stuff to hold it together. Also, I need to shave down the genestealer arms.

















And here is a picture on how large the head is compared to the body.









Also just curious, if I want to post the data sheet for this thing, do I post it under the Apocalypse forum, or the Homebrew forum?


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, thats a great idea, you might need to flesh it out a bit with green stuff otherwise it will look to rigid.

-Olek.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gosh thats a brave start to a project:shok:.

The head is smart and if you carry on along those lines it will be a very nice monster mini.
Keep going on this and no hiding it like that other one lol.

I would probably think that Homebrew is the place for your own rules for it but you may find it worth asking about Biotitan/super heavies in the Apocalypse forum and see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Great start. This could end up being a very cool biotitan. Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Sometimes, inspiration comes at the weirdest times. A couple of friends and I got together to go to a buffet. after walking down to the the food area, I saw those Alaskan crab legs that you could find practically at any Asian buffet and thought, I could use these. So right now, i have about 40 leg segments sitting in the sun to dry. Who need green stuff when it comes naturally:biggrin:. The crab claws will also fit the idea really well. there night be some minor GSing to fill in some of the gaps and to hold the whole thing together, but it is off to a great start. The only place that needs whole scale GSing is the main body. At least I don't have to worry about the legs and claws anymore.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

Took me a while, but here is an update for my super heavy

I attached the claws, and finished fine tuning the head.
Head 









Claws

















And a picture of the finished section


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

AMAZING Thats really simply amazing


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Scorpio you are a mad man, but it's so awesome! makes me want to do something like that myself... good start :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Hummmm..., anyone else thinking that we need some butter???

Great job so far.


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

:victory:looks good but wont the crab bits go off??

wht u thinking of doing for the scorpians sting? why not use the large scas from the carnifex gun loading arms for the sacs and then convert a nice stinger.


keep up the good work.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Evveryone!!! I know a great place that we can meet up and see this thing in action! Meet me at:









Hope to see you all there!

hehe... Great idea scorp, cant wait to see the finished product!

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

This thread is back from the dead! 5 months - surely it's finished by now Scorpio?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I want to see any work on this thing as well, though I should deduct rep for making me hungry for chinese..... that model is going to be wicked. I would get some type of material to fill the claws with to give them more rigidity.


----------

